# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  وظائف

## عماد علي

شـــــركة بتروكيماويــات جديدة
        هذه شركة جديدة تحت الإنشاء باسم شركة جسور للبتروكمياويات 
                        Swicorp Joussour Company
وتعد من أكبر الشركات القادمة في السوق البتروكمياويـــات حيث أن رأس المال
           أكثر من 19 مليار دولار وسيكون أستثماراتها أساسا في
         السعودية إضافة إلى منطقتي الخليج العربي وشمال أفريقيا . 
                            مؤسسين الشركة هم
              شركة سويس كورب وهي شركة سويسرية مالية عالمية
ومن الشركات المحلية التالية شركة مجموعة صافولا، ومجموعة دله البركة القابضة،
              وشركة عسير للتجارة والسياحة والصناعة والزراعة 
والعقارات وأعمال المقاولات، و شركة عبد القادر المهيدب وأولاده، ومجموعة هايل
              سعيد العيسائي، وشركة عبد اللطيف سعود البابطين
وإخوانه المحدودة للتجارة والمقاولات، وأبو ظبي القابضة، ومجموعة بن لادن
               السعودية، وشركة الخليج للطاقة الكهربائية .. 
ويشرف على إدارة الشركة مجموعة بوسطن الإسنشارية كمستشار عالمي للشركة ..
   الشركة الآن بدأت في أستقبال طلبات التوظيف في جميع التخصصات الإدارية
                            والهندسية والفنية
                     عنوان الشركة الحالي في السعودية 
                          Saudi Business Center
                               Medina Road
                         13th Floor (Office 10)
                       PO Box 24507, Jeddah 21456
                         Tel : +966 2 657 41 60 
                         Fax : +966 2 652 65 41
info-ksa@swicorp. com
            وهي بصدد فتح فرعين آخرين في كل من الرياض والدمام
            ولإرسال سيرتكم الذاتية يرسى على الإيميل التالي : 
careers@swicorp. com
               ============ ========= ========= =========
           فرص وظيفية للشباب فى الهيئة ال ملكية بالجيبل و ينبع

         تعلن عن حاجتها للوظائف التالية من المواطنين السعوديين : 
1- مهندس انشائي وتصاميم : بكالوريس هندسة مدنية " هندسة انشائية مع خبرة ثلاث
                                 سنوات "
2- أخصائي صناعي : بكالوريس هندسة كيميائية " هندسة انشائية مع خبرة ثلاث
                                 سنوات " 
3- مهندس ميكانيكي : بكالوريس هندسة ميكانيكا " هندسة انشائية مع خبرة ثلاث
                                 سنوات "
     4- مهندس مدني : بكالوريس هندسة مدنية " حديث تخرج بمعدل 3 / 4 "
   5- مهندس ميكانيكي : بكالوريس هندسة مدنية " حديث تخرج بمعدل 3 / 4 " 
        ترسل السيرة الذاتية الى عناية السيد / مدير شؤون الموظفين
                    ص.ب : 31961 مدينة الجبيل الصناعية
                            فاكس : 033418534
hrjubail@rcjubail. gov.sa
               ============ ========= ========= =========
                         بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
                      مطلوب موظفون سعوديون (فوداتل)
                         الشركة العربية السعودية 
                      للاتصالات الصوتية والمعلومات
        الاعلان معلق على محل الكترونيات بمجمع ابن خلدون بالدمام!
                        تلفون: 2180218 تحويلة 855
                             فاكس: 014920136 
                        مع تحديد المنطقة المفضلة
               ============ ========= ========= =========
            شركة كبرى بالاحساء بحاجة الى موظفين للعمل بأقسام:
                             الشؤون الادارية 
                              شؤون الموظفين
                             الامن والسلامة
                    على ان تتوفر فيهم الشروط التالية:
                 1/شهادة دراسية مناسبة (ثانوية حد أدنى)
                         2/الالمام بالحاسب الالي 
            3/الالمام باللغة الانجليزية كتابة وقراءة ومحادثة
على من يجد في نفسه الكفاءة على العمل يرجى ارسال السيرة الذاتية على الايميل
                                 التالي:
malejobs@yahoo. com
               ============ ========= ========= =========
                        وظــائف في بنك الجزيــرة
                يعلن بنك الجزيرة عن توفر الوظائف التالية
                        1.       Project Manager 
                 2.       Policies & Procedures Manager
            3.       Senior System Analyst / Business Analyst
                      4.       Senior Web Developer
                        5.       System Developer 
                        6.       Testing Manager
                        7.       Oracle Developer
                       8.       Help Desk Manager
                        9.       Civil Engineers
                       10.   Relationship Manager 
       11.   Relationship Manager - Corporate Product Development
        12.   Relationship Manager - Cash Management & E-Banking
                     13.   Corporate Finance Manager
                       14.   Trade Finace Officer 
                            15.   MIS Officer
                    16.   Structured Finance Manager
                  17.   Credit Risk Management Manager
             18.   Credit Risk Management Assistant Manager 
                  19.   Corporate Finance Risk Manager
             20.   Corporate Finance Risk Assistant Manager
                   21.   Credit Administration Manager
              22.   Credit Administration Assistant Manager 
            23.   Treasury Corporate Dealer - Central Region
            24.   Treasury Corporate Dealer - Eastern Region
                       25.   Real Estate Evaluator
                      26.   Internal Audit Manager 
                      27.   Senior Finance Manager
       28.   Financial Institutions & Syndications Senior Manager
                               29.   Other
              وللتقدم لهذه الوظائف يرجى زيارة الرابط التالي 
http://www.baj. com.sa/
               ============ ========= ========= =========
                        وظـــائف في البنك الأهلي 

                 يعلن بنك الأهلي عن توفر الوظائف التالية
     Customer Service Representative Islamic Banking - Saudi Arabia
         Insurance Accountant Insurance - Saudi Arabia - Jeddah
           MIS Officer Islamic Banking - Saudi Arabia - Jeddah 
              وللتقدم لهذه الوظائف يرجى زيارة الرابط التالي
http://career. alahli.com/ job/ncb/login. adp
               ============ ========= ========= ========= 
                          وظــائف بنك الريــاض
           يعلن بنك الرياض عن توفر الوظائف التالية مع التدريب
            يوجد لدى بنك الرياض حاليا الوظائف الشاغرة التالية
يوجد فرص متميزة للالتحاق في برنامج التأهيل المصرفي للجامعيين السعوديين من 
حملة البكالوريوس في تخصصات إدارة الأعمال ، أنظمة ، ترجمة إنجليزي ،الإدارة
   المالية ، التسويق، إدارة الأعمال الدولية، الاقتصاد ، المحاسبة, ونظم
                       المعلومات الإدارية (MIS) .
                             أهداف البرنامج: 
يهدف البرنامج لإعداد الكفاءات الإشرافية السعودية في قطاعات البنكية وفروعها
المختلفة، حيث يتلقى المتدرب أفضل فرص التدريب العالي والمتقدم، بالإضافة إلى
التدريب على رأس العمل في كافة مجالات الأعمال المصرفية والمهارات الإشرافية. 
            الشروط المطلوبة : أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية.
                      أن يكون المتقدم حديث التخرج.
    أن يكون المتقدم حاصلاً على الشهادة الجامعية بتقدير جيد على الأقل.
          ستعطى الأولوية لمن لديه إلمام جيد باللغة الإنجليزية . 
             أن يجتاز اختبارات القبول والمقابلات الشخصية ..
                                المزايا :
  يمنح المتدرب مكافأة مجزية خلال فترة التدريب ويعين بعد اجتياز البرنامج
  التدريبي على إحدى وظائف الشركة الأساسية، ويمنح كافة المزايا والبدلات 
                           الممنوحة للموظفين.
                وللتقدم للوظائف يرجى زيارة الرابط التالي
http://www.riyadban k.com/ 
               ------------ --------- --------- ---------
                                  =====
        شركه تجارية توفر عدداً من الوظائف الشاغرة (للسعوديين فقط)
تعلن شركه تجاريه بالسعودية عن حاجتها الى شغل عدة وظائف بجدة, الرياض والدمام 
حيث تطلب مدير تسويق على أن يكون حاصل على شهاده جامعيه, لديه خبره فى مجال
التسويق مده خمس سنوات, يجيد اللغه الانجليزيه اجاده تامه واستخدام الحاسب
                      الالى وان يكون حسن المظهر ..
مدير علاقات العملاء والمتابعه على أن يكون حاصل على شهاده جامعيه مع اجادة 
   اللغه الانجليزيه واستخدام الحاسب الالى وخبره لا تقل عن خمس سنوات .
  سكرتير ادارى على أن يكون لديه خبره لا تقل عن خمس سنوات مع اجاده اللغه
          الانجليزيه والترجمه واستخد ام الحاسب الالى بامتياز .
محاسب على أن يكون حاصل على شهاده جامعيه او دبلوم مع خبره لا تقل عن خمس 
  سنوات واجاده اللغه الانجليزيه واستخدام الحاسب الالى بإجاده تامه أربعة
مشرفين للعمل فى جدة والرياض والدمام على أن يكون حاصل على شهاده جامعيه مع
      اجاده اللغه الانجليزيه واستخدام الحاسب الالى للسعوديين فقط .. 
خمسة مفتشين للعمل فى جدة والرياض والدمام شهاده الثانويه العامه مع اجاده
                اللغه الانجليزيه واستخدام الحاسب الالى .
فعلى من يرغب فى التقدم لاحدى هذه الوظائف الشاغره ارسال صورة السيره الذاتيه
  والمؤهلات وتحديد مسمى الوظيفه التى يرغب الالتحاق بها على الفاكس رقم :
                                 6503102

        شركة المراعي ترغب في توظيف عمــــــــال مزارع (سعودييــن)
  للعمل في مزارع الأبقار والحليب الخام بمنطقة الخرج:  رقم الوظيفة 61101 
                  * أن يتراوح العمر ما بين 20 و 30 عاما
                           * أن يكون لائق طبيا
                     * الشهادة الأبتدائيه على الأقل
                          * رغبه جادة في العمل
                              تقدم الشركة:
راتب أساسي – بدل سكن – بدل مواصلات – بدل موقع اضافه للتأمين الصحي والتسجيل
                        في التأمينات الأجتماعية.
                    ترسل الطلبات مع رقم الوظيفه الى: 
                  مدير التوظيف – ادارة الموارد البشرية
                           فــاكس : 014701555
                    أيميل : recruitment@ almarai.com
               ============ ========= ========= ========= 
                     وظائف في سيتي بلازا وسيتي ماكس
                                 مطلوب :
                       1- محاسب الصندوق- 2825ريال
                         2- بائع تجزئة -2625ريال
                             **مزايا الوظائف 
                        - تدريب محترف على الوظيفة
                           - بيئة عمل احترافية
                               - تأمين طبي
                              - تدرج وظيفي
                              - زيادة سنوية 
                              - شروط العمل
                    - حاصل على شهادة ثانوية أو كفاءة
                          - لديه وسيلة مواصلات
  مقر الشركة الخبر شارع الامير تركي ( كورنيش الخبر ) عمارة الزامل الدور 
                                 الرابع
      للاستفسار الاتصال بادارة الموارد البشرية على الارقام التالية
                   0504838396- 0506236493 - 0500126972
               038990007- 038991411 على التحويلات 120-104 
               ============ ========= =========

----------


## عماد علي

=========
شركة مراجعة حسابات كبرى بحاجة الي مراجعي حسابات مدققين في كلاً من الرياض ،
                               الخبر، جدة
                                 الشروط 
                            1- سعودي الجنسية
                     2- بكالوريس أو ماجستير (محاسبة)
                2- خبرة في مجال التدقيق (مراجعة الحسابات)
                        3- إجادة اللغة الإنجليزية
                  4- إجادة التعامل بأنظمة الحاسب الآلي
5- يفضل أن يكون حاصل على إحدى الشهادات التاليه (CA, ACCA, or CPA) أو زمالة
                             SOCPA السعودية
                                المميزات 
1- كافة المميزات مغرية ومنافسة، وسيتم تحديدها بعد إجتياز المقابلات الشخصية.
                لإرسال السير الذاتية : HRMKSA@gmail. com
* برجاء ارسال السير الذاتية كاملة ومفصلة ما أمكن مع تحديد الرغبة لمدينة 
                                 العمل .
     * يتم قبول السير الذاتية للسعوديات ممن تتوفر بهم الشروط السابقة
                       شركة خاصة بالتسويق الفندقي
                              لفنادق 5 نجوم
    والشقق الفندقيه في الخبر والدمام والرياض والبحرين ومكة و المدينة 
                     و ايضا خصومات على مطاعم 5 نجوم
                          الوظيفه مافيها أختلاط
                        مبنى خاص بالكادر النسائي
                      وقت الدوام من أختيارك الشخصي
                           أما من 8 الى 2 ظهرا 
                           أو من 3 الى 8 مساءا
                                 الراتب
            1000 ريال ثابت و قابل للزيادة اذا بعتي 10 بطاقات
  (بصراحه الوظيفه تصلح وظيفه بدوام جزئي لمن تريد تحسين أوضاعها المادية) 
                                للأستفسار
                        الرجاء الاتصال بهاتف رقم
                                038301444
                    أو ارسال السيرة الذاتيه على فاكس
                                038301777 
          للسعوديين فقط: شركة فاروق ومأمون توفر عدد من الوظائف
تعلن شركة فاروق ومأمون تمر وشركاهما بالسعوديةعن حاجتها لشغل الوظائف التالية
               بموظفين سعوديين للعمل بفروع الشركة في جميع
مناطق المملكة حيث تطلب ( صيادلة ومهندسين ) على أن يكون المتقدم حاصلاً على 
              شهادة البكالوريوس، ولا تشترط الخبرة وإن وجدت
فتؤخذ في الاعتبار، إجادة اللغة الإنجليزية تحدثا وكتابة وقراءة، إلمام جيد
        باستخدام الحاسب الآلي، وأن لا يتجاوز عمره ( 30 ) عاما ..
وتطلب محضر طلبات على أن يكون المتقدم حاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية العامة على 
              الأقل، أن يكون على إلمام جيد باستخدام الحاسب
      الآلي، إلمام جيد باللغة الإنجليزية، والعمر من 20 - 30 عاما .
موزع وسائق على أن يكون المتقدم حاصلاً على شهادة دراسية متوسطة فما فوق، لديه
               رخصة قيادة عمومي، أن لا يقل عمره عن ( 25 ) 
عاما، أن يكون لديه القدرة على إحضار كفالة غرم وأداء، ولا تشترط الخبرة وإن
                        وجدت فتؤخذ في الاعتبار .
عامل على أن يكون المتقدم حاصلاً على شهادة دراسية متوسطة، لديه القدرة على
          القراءة الواضحة بالعربية والإنجليزية، والرغبة والجدية 
                               في العمل .
مسوق سوبر ماركت على أن يكون المتقدم حاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية العامة، لديه
           رخصة قيادة سارية المفعول، وأن لا يتجاوز عمر ( 25 )
                                 عاما . 
مساعد أمين مستودع على أن يكون المتقدم حاصلاً على شهادة الدبلوم على الأقل،
                ولديه خبرة سنتين في نفس المجال، إلمام جيد
باستخدام الحاسب الآلي، إلمام جيد باللغة الإنجليزية، وأن لا يقل عمره عن 30
                                 عاما .. 
تقدم الشركة رواتب ومزايا مغرية للمرشح الناجح، يرجى إرسال السيرة الذاتية
           مشفوعة بها صورة شخصية حديثة إلى العنوان التالي خلال
                 ( 15 ) يوما من تاريخ نشر هذا الإعلان ..
                           قسم الموارد البشرية 
                       صندوق بريد: 2360 جدة 31451
                        المملكة العربية السعودية
                        فاكس رقم : 6435312 ( 02 )
maantatani@tamergro up.com
                    mohammedaisharif@ tamergroup. com
              ============ ========= ========= ========= =
              مطلوب شغل خمسة وظائف بشركة مطاعم سعودية كبرى
تعلن شركة كبرى في مجال المطاعم بالسعودية عن حاجتها إلى شغل عدة وظائف حيث 
                تطلب أمين مستودع على أن يكون لديه خبرة من
3 إلى 5 سنوات في مجال مستودعات المطاعم / الفنادق, لديه معرفة جيدة بإدارة
                    المخزون, يجيد استخدام الكمبيوتر .
مشرف حسابات على أن يكون حاصل على شهادة جامعة في المحاسبة , لديه خبرة لا تقل 
                 عن ( 4 ) سنوات في مسك الدفاتر والعجلات
              الحسابية ( ويفضل حسابات المطاعم / الفنادق ) .
سكرتير على أن يكون حاصل على مؤهل جامعي, لديه خبرة لا تقل عن ( 3 ) سنوات في
                  أعمال السكرتارية أو الشئون الإدارية. 
مشرف موارد بشرية ( للسعوديين فقط ) على أن يكون حاصل على مؤهل جامعي , لدبه
                خبرة لا تقل عن ( 3 ) سنوات في نفس المجال
مع شركة كبيرة , لديه معرفة تامة بنظام العمل السعودي إداري تسويق على أن يكون
                          حاصل على مؤهل جامعي. 
لديه خبرة سنتين في نفس المجال وعلى معرفة جيدة في مجال الإعلانات وعلاقات
                               العملاء ..
  مع العلم أنه يجب على جميع المتقدمين لشغل هذه الوظائف إجادة تامة للغة
       العربية والإنجليزية تحدثا وكتابة والأفضلية للسعوديين أو لمن 
                      يحملون إقامة قابلة للتحويل .
         من يرغب فى التقدم وتتوافر به الشروط إرسال الطلبات إلى :
                         الفاكس( 6633860 - 02 )
                     e-mail:mahana2006@ hotmail.com
     إسم الجهة (الشركة/ المؤسسة) : م/عبدالله عبدالله الراشد التجارية
                  إسم المسؤول : عبدالله عبدالله الراشد
              نشاط الجهة : عوازل خرسانية ضد المياه والرطوبة
                         مسمى الوظيفة  : معماري 
                       بند الوظيفة :  بناء وتشييد
                     موقع الوظيفة  :  السعودية - جدة
             المؤهل العلمي المطلوب  : دبلوم ما بعد الثانوية
                      عدد سنوات الخبرة المطلوبة : 1 
متطلبات أخرى للوظيفة : 1-اتقان اللغة الانجليزية تحدثا وكتابة 2-استخدام
             الحاسب الآلي 3-قابل لنقل الكفالة لغير السعوديين
        مهام الوظيفة :  القيام على تسويق منتجات العوازل الخرسانية
                          رقم الهاتف : 6689771 
                          رقم الفاكس : 6689773
                         رقم الجوال : 0505804858
                  البريد الإلكتروني : sales@aartce. com
                ============ ========= ========= ======= 
             وظائف شاغرة بشركة المجال سيد للخدمات بالسعودية
تعلن شركة المجال سيد الخدمات عن رغبتها في شغل الوظائف الفنية التالية وتدعو
ذوي الخبرات العملية في مشروعات الصيانة والتشغيل المختلفة لتقديم طلباتهم ضمن
الفرص الوظيفية حيث تطلب مدير مشروع على أن يكون المتقدم حاصلاً على بكالوريوس
في الهندسة أو الإدارة الصناعية مع خبرة عملية لا تقل عن 10 سنوات في إدارة
مشاريع مماثلة في مجال إدارة وتشغيل وصيانة المنشآت، خبرة فنية في إدارة القوى 
        العاملة ولديه القدرة على اتخاذ القرار ( للسعوديين فقط ) .
فني ضغط منخفض ومتوسط، على أن يكون المتقدم حاصلاً على شهادة دبلوم في أعمال
الكهرباء، خبرة لا تقل عن ( 5 ) سنوات في نفس المجال والقدرة على استخدام
         الأدوات والمعدات الخاصة، والقدرة على قراءة المخططات ..
مهندس كهرباء ضغط متوسط على أن يكون المتقدم حاصلاً على شهادة بكالوريوس في
الهندسة الكهربائية، خبرة لا تقل عن ( 7 ) سنوات في مجال القوى الكهربائية مع
خبرة تامة في التعامل والتحكم مع المحولات والمولدات الخاصة بالضغط المتوسط،
إجادة التعامل مع الحاسب الآلي، وإدارة وتوجيه الفنيين والإشراف عليهم ..
ترسل السيرة الذاتية إلى العنوان التالي : صندوق بريد: 6930 جدة 21452 فاكس : 
                           6652800 تحويلة 181
                ============ ========= ========= =======
            وظائف بالداخل والخارج توفرها شركات سعودية وكويتية
((هذا الاعلان يشمل عدة دول مع ان القروب بالاصل مخصص للسعودية ولكن الاعلان 
                  هكذا هو من المصدر .. ارجو المعذرة ))
                            **فرص في الكويت :
عدد من الوظائف بالداخل والخارج توفرها عدد من الشركات حيث تطلب مؤسسة شعيل
للتجارة والبناء والحدادة بالكويت تطلب عدد 5 متخصصون في تدريس علوم الحاسب 
الآلي على أن يكون لديه خبرة في تدريس ( icdl ) باللغتين من الجنسين، 5 نجار -
ديكور وأبواب، 5 حداد - باب وشباك، 5 ميكانيكي ديزل - وكهربائي سيارات، 5
كهربائي منازل، 5 فني الومنيوم - تصنيع، مطابخ - أبواب، 5 مصممين برامج - من 
الجنسين، وأن يكون السن من 20 : 45 سنة خبرة في نفس المجال، والفيزا مجاناً،
  فعلى الراغبين إرسال السيرة الذاتية بالصورة وشهادة الخبرة على العنوان
        البريدي الكويت صندوق بريد: 47929 الرمز البريدي : 64030 .
                           **فرص في السعودية :
وتطلب شركة نبيل البشر للتجارة العامة والمقاولات بالسعودية عدد 10 ميكانيكي
سيارات - ومعلمين جيرات ( فتيس )، 10 مهندس وقاحصى سيارات بالكمبيوتر، 10
كهربائي سيارات، 4 لإصلاح مفاتيح ومعلمين ميزان وشاصي - عفشة، فعلى من يرغب 
    التقدم للإدارة العامة للتشغيل والتمثيل الخارجي بالوزارة السعودية.
                           **فرص في السعودية :
ويطلب مكتب هاشم عمر خياط للمحاسبة القانونية عدد 1 محاسب قانوني - خبرة في
أعمال المراجعة وكتابة التقارير المالية في الأعمال التي تحال من المحاكم 
  والجهات ذات الصلة - خبرة في مجال المنازعات التجارية مع دراية جيدة في
                         استخدام الحاسب الآلي ..
ترسل السيرة الذاتية وشهادات الخبرة إلى صندوق بريد: 33215 جدة 21448 المملكة
                 العربية السعودية عناية السيد حسن دخيل . 
                     **فرص اعتقد انها في جمهورية مصر
وتطلب شركة فرج الله - جروب مدينة برج العرب الجديدة المنطقة الصناعية الأولى
- قطعة 3 بلوك شغل الوظائف التالية عدد 2000 عامل إنتاج، 1500 عاملة إنتاج، 50
                                ضابط أمن.
ويشترط في المتقدم أن يكون حاصلاً مؤهل متوسط، 400 فني صيانة - تشغيل، حاصل على
دبلوم فني، وخبرة في مجال العمل، 75 مندوب مبيعات، لديه خبرة، 25 أمين مخزن،
25 مساعد أمين مخزن على أن يجيد القراءة والكتابة، وسيكون الراتب : 350 جنيها 
         فاعلى - حسب سنوات الخبرة مع توفير مواصلات ورعاية صحية .
                ============ ========= ========= =======

      أذا كنت مهندس أنشائي أو مهندس معماري او مراقب مباني أو سكرتير
          فأنت مؤهل للتوظيف في شركة مقاولات في المنطقه الشرقيه 
                أرسل سيرتك الذاتيه الآن على الفاكس التالي
                                038176567

                    مصنع وطني في المنطقه الشرقيه يطلب
                              مندوب مبيعات
                               رسام هندسي
                                    و
                             مهندس ميكانيكي
                      تقدم بطلبك على الفاكس التالي
                                038306379 
                                   أو
                                038121832
                    مؤسسه تعمل في مجال الكمبيوتر تطلب
                             محاسب مستودعات
                               فني كمبيوتر 
                                    و
                               بائعيـــــن
          يشترط وجود خبره و أقامه قابله للتحويل لغير السعوديين
                          لأرسال السيرة الذاتيه
                                038690305 
                       شركه سياحيه كبرى بحاجه الى
                       موظفين بالأختصاصات التاليه
                 موظف حجز وتذاكر خبرة لا تقل عن 3 سنوات
                    موظف سياحه خبره لا تقل عن 3 سنوات 
                  محاسبين طيران خبره لا تقل عن 3 سنوات
                 سائقين على معرفه تامه بالمنطقة الشرقية
لمن يجد في نفسه الخبره و الكفاءه أرسال السيرة الذاتيه على رقم الفاكس الآتي
                                038960503 
                           مطلوب لمؤسسة وطنية
                          نجار براتب 2000 ريال
                          حداد براتب 1500 ريال
                        خياط خيام براتب 1500 ريال
                       سائق تريلا براتب 2500 ريال 
                                للاستفسار
                                 هاتـــف
                                038178888
                     مطلوب للعمل في المنطقه الشرقيه
                             مندوبين مبيعات 
                            بالمميزات التاليه
                           راتب ثابت 2500 ريال
                         عموله لكل عقد 500 ريال
                   مكافآت وحوافز أسبوعيه و شهريه مغريه
                           يشترط التفرغ الكامل 
                    للأستفسار و ارسال السيره الذاتيه
                           الأحساء 0556697923
                             فاكس 035313002
                            الخبر 0515037231
                             فاكس 038581353 
                            مطلوب معقب سعودي
           لديه الخبره في التعامل مع الجهات الحكوميه و الأمنيه
                               أيضا مطلوب
                        موظفي استقبال لشقق مفروشه
                      ترسل السيرة الذاتيه على فاكس
                                038893917
                      مطلوب للعمل في مخبز في الدمام
                               معلم حلواني
                              مراقبي انتاج 
                                 سائقين
                 براتب مغري خسب الخبره والمقابله الشخصيه
                                للاستفسار
                            الأتصال بــ أيمن
                               0505810703 
مطلـــوب مدير لسلسلة مطاعم وجبات سريعه على درجه عاليه من الكفاءه و الخبره
                              للأتصال جوال
                               0505827687
                          لأرسال السيرة الذاتيه 
job@alcppkh
                                  مطلوب
                          أطباء - طبيبات أسنان
                         للعمل في مدينة الاحساء
                                للأستفسار 
                                  جوال
                               0504429500
                        مطلوب محاسب خبره 5 سنوات
                 و مطلوب موظف تأجير سيارات خبره 5 سنوات
                          لأرسال السيرة الذاتيه 
                                  فاكس
                                038657444
             يعلن معهد الصفا في صفوى عن حاجته الى مدير معهد
                             بالشروط الأتيه
                          ماجستير لغه انجليزيه 
                             متفرغ تفرغ كامل
                          خبره في ادارة المعاهد
                          لأرسال السيرة الذاتيه
                                  فاكس
                                036643543 
                             للأستفسار هاتف
                                036642049
                      من الساعه 4 الى الساعه 8 مساء

----------

